
Show HN: K8up – Kubernetes Backup Operator Based on Restic - tobru
https://k8up.io/
======
bryanlarsen
Any advantages over velero?
[https://heptio.github.io/velero/master/restic.html](https://heptio.github.io/velero/master/restic.html)

~~~
yebyen
It says 404 there isn't a GitHub Pages site here... where did heptio docs move
to now that they are VMware?

~~~
mroche
[https://velero.io/docs](https://velero.io/docs)

------
glesperance
We've been using k8s-snapshots[1] Very easy to setup and use. Very simple to
add snapshots too.

How does this compare?

[1]
[https://github.com/miracle2k/k8s-snapshots](https://github.com/miracle2k/k8s-snapshots)

~~~
tobru
* K8up uses Restic, k8s-snapshots Tarsnap

* K8up doesn't do snapshots but file-based backups supporting any RWX storage and to some extend RWO (still to be improved)

* K8up can do pre-backup tasks like dumping a database to have application consistent backups

* K8up has a great amount of monitoring backed in for providing a good overview via Prometheus if the backups really work

* K8up can send webhooks about backups available to allow integrations into third party control panels. F.e. Lagoon[1] uses it

[1] [https://github.com/amazeeio/lagoon](https://github.com/amazeeio/lagoon)

~~~
rsync
"* K8up uses Restic ..."

Does that mean I could use the SFTP transport of restic and send my K8up
generated backups to any old SFTP server ?

~~~
tobru
In theory yes, we need to implement support for more remotes. Please open a
GitHub issue so we can take care.

------
tamalsaha001
You can also try Stash
[https://github.com/stashed/stash](https://github.com/stashed/stash) . This
has been in use since 2017 and always worked with Restic.

Disclaimer: My company, AppsCode is the primary developer behind Stash.

~~~
SomaticPirate
How does this compare? It appears to only backup chosen apps, not necessarily
a whole cluster?

~~~
tobru
K8up currently is optimized for PVs and will probably be able to backup
objects in the future. It's not meant for cluster disaster recovery or full-
cluster backup. (Deployment artefacts should anyways come from GitOps)

------
yebyen
I actually have a cluster that I need to tear down and do disaster recovery
practice on, but didn't know how, so I'm still paying for the "important data"
that I generated on it.

I will use it tonight, thank you friend!

------
joseph
Cool. I was about to hack a CronJob to take some backups with pg_dump, but I'm
going to give this a try.

